# Schwarz-weiss Bild in EPS Vektorgrafik konvertieren



## brolenius (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen, bin zum ersten mal hier, seid also bitte freundlich mit mir...  

Gibt es irgend ein Freeware-Tool, mit dem man JPG- oder GIF-Dateien in EPS Vektorgrafiken konvertieren kann? Ich habe Schwarzweiss-Grafiken und könnte mir vorstellen, dass solche zweifarbigen Bilder recht gut konvertiert werden könnten. 

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## 555 (4. Januar 2006)

Poste dein Bild, dann kann man dir konkrete Tipps geben.


Aber im allgemeinen ist es so dass die Vektorisierungstools nur dann gute Ergebnisse liefern wenn die Pixelgrafik ein gute Qualität hat.


----------



## ikon (4. Januar 2006)

Hab jetzt den Link nicht hier, aber vor kurzem hatte jemand in einem ähnlichen Thread den Link zu einem Freeware-Vektoprogramm gepostst. Das Programm beinhaltet auch ein Vektorisierungstool. Schau mal in der Forumsuche oder google nach "Inkscape".

mfg,
ikon


----------



## Night Vision Worker (4. Januar 2006)

, aber tutorials.de Member sind immer freundlich!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Januar 2006)

Hi,
also das Expression (Acrylic) von Microsoft war mal umsonst: http://www.microsoft.com/products/expression/en/default.aspx

Gruß

PS: Freundlich sind wir immer, wir sind ja auch ein ordentliches Forum


----------



## kjet (7. Januar 2006)

Habe hier auch ein schwarz weiss Bild. [**edit vom bösen Mod**] Habe es nicht hinbekommen, bei mir sieht das jedes mal wie Grütze aus -.- 
Weiss da wer weiter?


----------



## 555 (7. Januar 2006)

Einfach mal mit den Einstellungen herumspielen, ein bestimmtes Rezept gibts da nicht  ;-] 

Grüße
555


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Januar 2006)

kjet, ich bitte Dich, Dir mal die Netiquette zu Gemüte zu führen
und Dir genau zu überlegen, was Du schreibst... 

Hab Deinen Thread mal dementsprechend editiert..


----------



## kjet (7. Januar 2006)

warum wurde das rausgenommen oO. ist ja schliesslich nichts illegales dabei sich illustrator und freehand zu saugn. illustrator gibts auf der adobe page und freehand auf der macromedia page, zwar nur trials, aba man kanns sich saugn


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Januar 2006)

Wie Du sicher bemerkt hast, hab ich nicht nur Deine Downloadgewohnheiten editiert,
sondern auch Deine tutorials-unkonforme Groß- und Kleinschreibung.
Ich bitte Dich, diese schleunigst einzuhalten, sonst war das ein kurzer Besuch hier im Forum.

Gruß und Danke
Markus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Januar 2006)

Das beste Ergebnis bekommt man eh nur wenn man die Grafiken von Hand umwandelt.

Gruß


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Januar 2006)

Meine Güte was ist denn BlackJack & N*****?

Das ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich unterste Schublade. Muss das Bild denn so stehen bleiben?

Alex


----------



## ephraim (12. Juli 2006)

alexandergross hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Güte was ist denn BlackJack & N*****?
> 
> Das ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich unterste Schublade. Muss das Bild denn so stehen bleiben?
> 
> Alex



Der Beitrag hat zwar schon einen Bart, aber zur Aufklärung (schliesslich ist der Beitrag bei google mit "vektorgrafik schwarz weiss umwandeln" ganz oben dabei): das ist ein Ausspruch des Roboters "Bender" in der Kultserie "Futurama", also ein Running Gag.

@kjet, auch wenns eher unwahrscheinlich ist dass du hier nochmal rein schaust, könntest du mir das Vektorbild zukommen lassen? Macht sich auf einem T-Shirt sicher gut


----------

